# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيارة كهربائية من موتورز شحنها رخيص

## mylife079

شركة جنرال موتورز تعرض سياره شيفروليه فولت الكهربائية التى يمكن شحنها من بواسطه الكهرباء




كشفت شركة جنرال موتورز عن النسخة الإنتاجية من سيارتها شيفروليه فولت الكهربائية التى يمكن شحنها من منفذ كهرباء عادى وتمثل أبرز خطوة فى جهودها للابتعاد عن السيارات الكبيرة الشرهة للبنزين وبث الحياة فى المبيعات التى يعتريها الضعف. 

وتقول جنرال موتورز أن السيارة فولت ستتكلف حوالى 2 سنت للميل الواحد لتعمل بطاقة البطارية بالمقارنة مع 12 سنتا للميل باستخدام بنزين بسعر 3.60 دولار للجالون، وقالت الشركة أن فولت ستتكلف 80 سنتاً يومياً لشحن البطارية تماما أى أقل من سعر فنجان قهوة، لكن قبل التمتع بهذا التوفير فمن المتوقع أن يكون على المستهلكين سداد سعر مرتفع للسيارة فولت حيث تتراوح تقديرات السعر الحديثة بين 30 الفا و50 الف دولار. 

وما زال إنتاج الالاف من السيارات الكهربائية يعتمد على التقدم فى تكنولوجيا بطاريات الليثيوم-ايون والقدرة على خفض تكلفة هذا الجزء المهم، وتعانى البطاريات من الارتفاع الزائد فى حرارتها لكن لوتز قال أن الجيل الجديد من بطاريات الليثيوم والمستخدم فى السيارة فولت لا توجد به هذه المشكلة. 

واتاحت جنرال موتورز لأول مرة الاطلاع على السيارة من الداخل حيث توجد بها شاشة رقمية باللمس تعرض قياس الوقود وقياس الطاقة المتبقية فى بطارية السيارة.

----------


## الولهان

شكرا محمد على هل معلومات الموفيده

صار الواحد ايفكر يشتري سياره :Bl (3):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ولهان على المرور

----------


## مدحت

افا    على العلم

مشكور محمد على المعلومات

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مدحت على المرور

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور نورس

----------


## فارس الأحلام

شكراً :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

----------

